# OpenGTS DeviceCommandHandler



## ghostship (27. Feb 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich habe eine kleines Problem und bitte euch um Mithilfe:
Ich habe die OpenGTSlive Installation auf einem Rechner installiert. Die Modula sind auch alle fertig eingebunden, und die Android App GPS2OpenGTS läuft auch, d.h. beim test01 Device kommen die signale an. Sobald ich aber den /bin/runserver.sh -s tk10x starte, hört dieser auch auf Port 31272, aber dann war es das. In der Catalina.out werden ja die Vörgange mitgeloggt, es scheint auch einige Fehlermeldungen zu geben, da ich aber kein LinuxProfi bin, kannich nicht viel mit anfangen. Frage Nr.1: kann es am tk10x server liegen, oder reicht es, wenn dieser gestartet wird?
Frage Nr. 2: An was kann es sonst noch liegen dass kein signal übergeben wird?

ein paar Info´s noch: Tracker: TK102 / IP + Port eingerichtet für GPRS, 5 min Takt


Es würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Tip dazu geben könnte......


----------



## faetzminator (27. Feb 2012)

ghostship hat gesagt.:


> In der Catalina.out werden ja die Vörgange mitgeloggt, es scheint auch einige Fehlermeldungen zu geben, da ich aber kein LinuxProfi bin, kannich nicht viel mit anfangen.



Du sollstest den Log trotzdem posten, dann findet sich sicher jemand, der die Schlüsse daraus ziehen kann.


----------



## ghostship (27. Feb 2012)

Hier ist der catalina.log:

27.02.2012 09:17:26 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 09:22:23 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 09:22:50 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 09:25:17 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 09:30:23 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 09:32:42 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 09:34:51 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 09:56:28 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 09:58:57 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 10:04:29 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:03:34 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:07:28 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:11:07 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:15:26 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:18:09 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:20:43 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:25:26 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:27:36 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:31:15 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:35:24 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:41:07 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:46:14 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:49:32 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:51:33 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:55:52 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 12:58:08 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:01:31 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:03:41 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:15:25 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:17:40 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:23:25 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:26:06 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:31:14 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:35:26 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:38:42 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:39:42 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:46:14 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:49:26 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:51:40 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 13:57:26 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 14:03:27 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 14:07:24 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 14:11:07 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 17:14:59 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 17:20:57 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 17:24:56 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 17:31:15 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 17:35:55 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 17:38:56 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 17:43:26 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 17:47:25 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 17:57:01 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 18:01:01 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 18:21:05 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 18:23:21 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 18:25:49 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 18:37:31 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 18:43:08 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 18:49:09 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 18:51:08 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 18:53:52 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 18:57:10 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 19:01:11 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 19:05:12 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 19:07:26 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 19:11:31 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 19:15:12 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 19:17:22 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 19:21:14 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 19:24:38 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.
27.02.2012 19:29:16 org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters processParameters
WARNUNG: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.


----------



## ghostship (27. Feb 2012)

Und der tk10x.log


[INFO_|02/22 22:09:00|Main.main:155] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/22 22:09:00|Main.main:156] Generic TK102/TK103
[INFO_|02/22 22:09:00|Main.main:157] Version: 0.1.3 [2.3.9]
[INFO_|02/22 22:09:00|Main.main:158] Copyright 2007-2011, GeoTelematic Solutions, Inc.
[INFO_|02/22 22:09:00|Main.main:159] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/22 22:09:00|Main.main:160] Minimum speed      : 3.0 km/h
[INFO_|02/22 22:09:00|Main.main:161] Estimating Odometer: true
[INFO_|02/22 22:09:00|Main.main:162] Simulating Geozone : true
[INFO_|02/22 22:09:00|Main.main:163] Packet Length      : End-Of-Line Character
[INFO_|02/22 22:09:00|Main.main:164] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/22 22:09:01|TrackServer._startTCP:244] Starting TCP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[INFO_|02/22 22:09:01|TrackServer._startUDP:280] Starting UDP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[INFO_|02/22 22:58:07|Main.main:155] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/22 22:58:07|Main.main:156] Generic TK102/TK103
[INFO_|02/22 22:58:07|Main.main:157] Version: 0.1.3 [2.3.9]
[INFO_|02/22 22:58:07|Main.main:158] Copyright 2007-2011, GeoTelematic Solutions, Inc.
[INFO_|02/22 22:58:07|Main.main:159] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/22 22:58:07|Main.main:160] Minimum speed      : 3.0 km/h
[INFO_|02/22 22:58:07|Main.main:161] Estimating Odometer: true
[INFO_|02/22 22:58:07|Main.main:162] Simulating Geozone : true
[INFO_|02/22 22:58:07|Main.main:163] Packet Length      : End-Of-Line Character
[INFO_|02/22 22:58:07|Main.main:164] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/22 22:58:08|TrackServer._startTCP:244] Starting TCP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[INFO_|02/22 22:58:08|TrackServer._startUDP:280] Starting UDP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[INFO_|02/22 23:20:49|Main.main:155] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/22 23:20:49|Main.main:156] Generic TK102/TK103
[INFO_|02/22 23:20:49|Main.main:157] Version: 0.1.3 [2.3.9]
[INFO_|02/22 23:20:49|Main.main:158] Copyright 2007-2011, GeoTelematic Solutions, Inc.
[INFO_|02/22 23:20:49|Main.main:159] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/22 23:20:49|Main.main:160] Minimum speed      : 3.0 km/h
[INFO_|02/22 23:20:49|Main.main:161] Estimating Odometer: true
[INFO_|02/22 23:20:49|Main.main:162] Simulating Geozone : true
[INFO_|02/22 23:20:49|Main.main:163] Packet Length      : End-Of-Line Character
[INFO_|02/22 23:20:49|Main.main:164] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/22 23:20:51|TrackServer._startTCP:244] Starting TCP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[INFO_|02/22 23:20:51|TrackServer._startUDP:280] Starting UDP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:16|DBConnection.<clinit>:141] DBConnection per-thread enabled
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:16|DBConnection.<clinit>:220] DriverManager will be used for new connections
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:16|DBConnection.<clinit>:221] db.sql.provider = mysql
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:16|DBConnection.<clinit>:222] db.sql.url = jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:16|DBConnection.<clinit>:223] db.sql.url.db = jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/gts?characterEncoding=UTF-8&useUnicode=true&characterSetResults=utf8
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:16|DBConnection.<clinit>:224] DBProvider.getDBUri  = jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/gts?characterEncoding=UTF-8&useUnicode=true&characterSetResults=utf8
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:16|DBProvider.isTableLockingEnabled:2236] Table locking is disabled
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:16|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.extra.tables.Antx
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:16|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.extra.tables.Entity
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:16|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.extra.tables.SessionStats
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:16|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.extra.tables.UnassignedDevices
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:16|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.extra.tables.PendingCommands
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.extra.tables.PointsOfInterest
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.extra.tables.SystemAudit
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:189] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.db.dmtp.EventTemplate [missing org.opendmtp.server.db.PayloadTemplate]
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:189] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.db.dmtp.PendingPacket [missing org.opendmtp.server.base.PacketParseException]
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.rule.tables.Rule
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.rule.tables.RuleList
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.rule.tables.GeoCorridor
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.rule.tables.GeoCorridorList
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.rule.tables.NotifyQueue
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.rule.tables.FuelRegister
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.bcross.tables.BorderCrossing
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.extra.tables.WorkOrder
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.extra.tables.WorkOrderSample
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.extra.tables.WorkZone
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DBAdmin._createDBRecordFactory:178] Optional DBFactory not found: org.opengts.extra.tables.WorkZoneList
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|StartupInit.addTableFactories:153] Installed OptionalEventFieldHandler: org.opengts.StartupInit$1
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|BasicPrivateLabelLoader.printDebug:384] Loading default BasicPrivateLabelLoader
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|BasicPrivateLabelLoader.printDebug:384] PrivateLabelLoader class: org.opengts.db.BasicPrivateLabelLoader
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|BasicPrivateLabelLoader.printDebug:384] Loading PrivateLabel xml file: /opt/OpenGTS/private.xml
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|BasicPrivateLabelLoader.printDebug:384] Loaded: /opt/OpenGTS/private.xml
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DCServerFactory._startupInit:1310] DCServerFactory initializing ...
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:17|DCServerFactory._loadDCServerXML:734] Parsing DCServer [0]: template
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|DCServerFactory._loadDCServerXML:734] Parsing DCServer [0]: gtsdmtp
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|DCServerFactory._loadDCServerXML:734] Parsing DCServer [0]: aspicore
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|DCServerFactory._loadDCServerXML:734] Parsing DCServer [0]: icare
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|DCServerFactory._loadDCServerXML:734] Parsing DCServer [0]: tk10x
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|DCServerFactory._loadDCServerXML:1050] Command disabled [tk10x]: LocateSMS
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|DCServerFactory._loadDCServerXML:1050] Command disabled [tk10x]: CommandSMS
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|DCServerFactory._loadDCServerXML:734] Parsing DCServer [0]: sipgear
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|DCServerFactory._loadDCServerXML:1050] Command disabled [sipgear]: LocateSMS
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|DCServerFactory._loadDCServerXML:1050] Command disabled [sipgear]: CommandSMS
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|DCServerFactory._loadDCServerXML:734] Parsing DCServer [0]: taip
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|SMSOutboundGateway._startupInit:192] SMSOutboundGateway initializing ...
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|SMSOutboundGateway.AddSMSGateway:159] Added SMS Gateway Handler: emailBody
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|SMSOutboundGateway.AddSMSGateway:159] Added SMS Gateway Handler: emailSubject
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|SMSOutboundGateway.AddSMSGateway:159] Added SMS Gateway Handler: httpURL
[INFO_|02/23 10:08:18|Main.main:155] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/23 10:08:18|Main.main:156] Generic TK102/TK103
[INFO_|02/23 10:08:18|Main.main:157] Version: 0.1.3 [2.3.9]
[INFO_|02/23 10:08:18|Main.main:158] Copyright 2007-2011, GeoTelematic Solutions, Inc.
[INFO_|02/23 10:08:18|Main.main:159] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/23 10:08:18|Main.main:160] Minimum speed      : 3.0 km/h
[INFO_|02/23 10:08:18|Main.main:161] Estimating Odometer: true
[INFO_|02/23 10:08:18|Main.main:162] Simulating Geozone : true
[INFO_|02/23 10:08:18|Main.main:163] Packet Length      : End-Of-Line Character
[INFO_|02/23 10:08:18|Main.main:164] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|DBConnection.getDBConnection:357] New Connection [main] jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/gts?characterEncoding=UTF-8&useUnicode=true&characterSetResults=utf8
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:18|DBConnection.getConnection:571] Loaded JDBC driver 'com.mysql.jdbc.Driver'
[DEBUG|02/23 10:08:19|DBConnection.getConnection:607] New Connection: [main] openCount=1, closeCount=0
[INFO_|02/23 10:08:19|TrackServer._startTCP:244] Starting TCP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[INFO_|02/23 10:08:19|TrackServer._startUDP:280] Starting UDP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[INFO_|02/24 05:55:50|Main.main:155] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/24 05:55:50|Main.main:156] Generic TK102/TK103
[INFO_|02/24 05:55:50|Main.main:157] Version: 0.1.3 [2.3.9]
[INFO_|02/24 05:55:50|Main.main:158] Copyright 2007-2011, GeoTelematic Solutions, Inc.
[INFO_|02/24 05:55:50|Main.main:159] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/24 05:55:50|Main.main:160] Minimum speed      : 3.0 km/h
[INFO_|02/24 05:55:50|Main.main:161] Estimating Odometer: true
[INFO_|02/24 05:55:50|Main.main:162] Simulating Geozone : true
[INFO_|02/24 05:55:50|Main.main:163] Packet Length      : End-Of-Line Character
[INFO_|02/24 05:55:50|Main.main:164] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/24 05:55:51|TrackServer._startTCP:244] Starting TCP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[INFO_|02/24 05:55:51|TrackServer._startUDP:280] Starting UDP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[INFO_|02/24 06:24:24|Main.main:155] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/24 06:24:24|Main.main:156] Generic TK102/TK103
[INFO_|02/24 06:24:24|Main.main:157] Version: 0.1.3 [2.3.9]
[INFO_|02/24 06:24:24|Main.main:158] Copyright 2007-2011, GeoTelematic Solutions, Inc.
[INFO_|02/24 06:24:24|Main.main:159] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/24 06:24:24|Main.main:160] Minimum speed      : 3.0 km/h
[INFO_|02/24 06:24:24|Main.main:161] Estimating Odometer: true
[INFO_|02/24 06:24:24|Main.main:162] Simulating Geozone : true
[INFO_|02/24 06:24:24|Main.main:163] Packet Length      : End-Of-Line Character
[INFO_|02/24 06:24:24|Main.main:164] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/24 06:24:25|TrackServer._startTCP:244] Starting TCP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[INFO_|02/24 06:24:25|TrackServer._startUDP:280] Starting UDP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[INFO_|02/24 07:15:35|Main.main:155] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/24 07:15:35|Main.main:156] Generic TK102/TK103
[INFO_|02/24 07:15:35|Main.main:157] Version: 0.1.3 [2.3.9]
[INFO_|02/24 07:15:35|Main.main:158] Copyright 2007-2011, GeoTelematic Solutions, Inc.
[INFO_|02/24 07:15:35|Main.main:159] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/24 07:15:35|Main.main:160] Minimum speed      : 3.0 km/h
[INFO_|02/24 07:15:35|Main.main:161] Estimating Odometer: true
[INFO_|02/24 07:15:35|Main.main:162] Simulating Geozone : true
[INFO_|02/24 07:15:35|Main.main:163] Packet Length      : End-Of-Line Character
[INFO_|02/24 07:15:35|Main.main:164] ----------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO_|02/24 07:15:36|TrackServer._startTCP:244] Starting TCP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...
[INFO_|02/24 07:15:36|TrackServer._startUDP:280] Starting UDP listener thread on port 31272 [timeout=60000ms] ...


----------



## ghostship (27. Feb 2012)

und wenn es hilft, die checkInstall.sh

=====================================================================================
Service Account: [opengts] Open Source OpenGTS
=====================================================================================

OpenGTS:
  (Version)              ==> 2.3.9
  (Compiled Time)        ==> Wed Feb 22 14:13:08 CET 2012
  (Current Time)         ==> Mon Feb 27 20:12:16 CET 2012
  (Current User)         ==> root  (ERROR: should not be 'root')
  ServiceAccount.ID      ==> opengts
  ServiceAccount.Name    ==> Open Source OpenGTS
  ServiceAccount.Attr    ==> ?
  ServiceAccount.Key     ==> 

System Information:
  os.arch                ==> i386
  os.name                ==> Linux
  os.version             ==> 2.6.32-131.21.1.el6.i686
  /etc/issue             ==> CentOS release 6.1 (Final)
  Total Memory           ==> (unable to obtain)

Java Version (the JRE running this program):
  (Vendor)               ==> Sun Microsystems Inc.
  (Version)              ==> 1.6
  (Install dir)          ==> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk-1.6.0.0
  java.awt.headless      ==> true
  (Has Fonts)            ==> true
  (Supports MD5)         ==> true

Environment variable paths (canonical):
  GTS_HOME               ==> /opt/OpenGTS_2.3.9
  GTS_CONF               ==> (NOTE: not defined)
  JAVA_HOME              ==> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk-1.6.0.0
  ANT_HOME               ==> (NOTE: not defined)
  CATALINA_HOME          ==> /usr/share/tomcat6
    ERROR: Tomcat '$CATALINA_HOME/bin' directory contains non-executable '.sh' files!

Extended library Jar files: 'java.ext.dirs'
  (Ext dir)              ==> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk-1.6.0.0/jre/lib/ext
  mail.jar               ==> Found 'mail.jar'
  mysql-connector-java-* ==> Found 'mysql-connector-java-5.1.12.jar'
  (Ext dir)              ==> /usr/java/packages/lib/ext

Runtime Configuration:
  (Default cfg dir)      ==> /opt/OpenGTS
  (Default cfg file)     ==> /opt/OpenGTS/default.conf
  (WebApp cfg file)      ==> /opt/OpenGTS/webapp.conf
  log.dir                ==> /opt/OpenGTS/logs
  db.sql.provider        ==> mysql
  db.sql.host            ==> localhost
  db.sql.dbname          ==> gts
  db.sql.user            ==> gts
  db.sql.utf8            ==> true
  db.sql.url             ==> jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/
  db.sql.url.db          ==> jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/gts?characterEncoding=UTF-8&useUnicode=true&characterSetResults=utf8
  (MySQL MaxConnections) ==> default  (Recommend setting to at least 300)
  StartupInit.class      ==> (default)
  (RuleFactory)          ==> (not installed)
  (SMTP)                 ==> <none>:25  
  (SMTP Connection)      ==> SMTP service disabled (no host specified)

Character Encodings:
  (Default Encoding)     ==> UTF-8
  file.encoding          ==> UTF-8
  DBProvider:mysql_myisam ==> latin1[latin1_swedish_ci]

Tables [jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/gts?characterEncoding=UTF-8&useUnicode=true&characterSetResults=utf8]
  Account                ==> RecordCount 1
  AccountString          ==> RecordCount 0
  User                   ==> RecordCount 1
  UserAcl                ==> RecordCount 0
  GroupList              ==> RecordCount 0
  Device                 ==> RecordCount 3
  Transport              ==> RecordCount 0
  UniqueXID              ==> RecordCount 0
  DeviceGroup            ==> RecordCount 1
  DeviceList             ==> RecordCount 3
  Driver                 ==> RecordCount 0
  EventData              ==> RecordCount 186
  Geozone                ==> RecordCount 0
  Resource               ==> RecordCount 0
  Role                   ==> RecordCount 0
  RoleAcl                ==> RecordCount 0
  StatusCode             ==> RecordCount 0
  SystemProps            ==> RecordCount 2
  EventTemplate          ==> RecordCount 0
  PendingPacket          ==> RecordCount 0
  Property               ==> RecordCount 0
  Diagnostic             ==> RecordCount 0

reports.xml:
  (XML file)             ==> /opt/OpenGTS/reports.xml
  (Report count)         ==> 30
   EventSpeedPosted      ==> Exceeding Posted Speed (${description})
   EventReboot           ==> Device Initialization/Reboot
   EventExcessSpeed_Group ==> Device Excess Speed
   EventSpeedOption_Group ==> Speeds over ${description}
   EventDetailOBDshort   ==> OBD Event Detail (abbrev)
   EventSummary          ==> Last Known ${i18n.Vehicle} Location [${description}]
   EventExcessSpeed      ==> Device Excess Speed
   MotionSummary         ==> Driving/Stopped Time Summary [${description}]
   CTEventSummary        ==> Celltrac Last Known ${i18n.Vehicle} Location [${description}]
   EventExcessiveIdle    ==> Excessive Idle
   EventRule             ==> Custom Rules
   EventDetail_Group     ==> Event Detail (by Group)
   DriverMessageDetail   ==> Driver Message Detail
   PropertyValue         ==> Property Values
   EventSpeedPosted_Group ==> Exceeding Posted Speed (${description})
   EventDetailOBD        ==> OBD Event Detail
   EventInput            ==> Event Digital Input
   FleetMotion           ==> Driving Time Fleet Summary
   EventDetailDriver     ==> Event Detail (Driver)
   EventWaymark1Detail   ==> Device '${statusCodeDesc:0xF031}' Locations
   DiagnosticValue       ==> Error/Diagnostic Values
   EventDetail           ==> Event Detail
   EventCount            ==> Count of ${description} Received Events
   EntityDetail          ==> Trailer Hook/Drop Detail
   EventDetailAll        ==> Event Detail (All fields)
   CTEventDetail         ==> Celltrac Event Detail
   SampleCollectionDetail ==> Sample Collection Detail
   EventSpeedOption      ==> Speeds over ${description}
   EventWaymark0Detail   ==> Device '${statusCodeDesc:0xF030}' Locations
   EventJ1708fault       ==> OBD Fault Codes

private.xml:
  (XML file)             ==> /opt/OpenGTS/private.xml
  (Class)                ==> org.opengts.war.tools.PrivateLabelLoader
  (Domain count)         ==> 1
  1) default             ==> de, accountLogin, userLogin["admin"]
     (host)              ==>  *
     (alias)             ==>  localhost
     (map provider)      ==>  openLayers
     (reverse-geocoder)  ==>  nominatim

Device Communication Servers (registered):
   1) template           ==> [TCP=31200 UDP=31200] Example Template Server
   2) taip               ==> [TCP=31275 UDP=31275] TAIP (Trimble ASCII Interface Protocol)
   3) gtsdmtp            ==> [TCP=31000 UDP=31000] OpenDMTP
   4) sipgear            ==> [TCP=31170 UDP=31170] ZhongShan SIPGEAR Technology Co, Ltd.
   5) icare              ==> [TCP=31160 UDP=31160] ICare
   6) tk10x              ==> [TCP=31272 UDP=31272] Generic TK102/TK103 (running)
       (running)         ==>  /opt/OpenGTS_2.3.9/build/lib/tk10x.jar
       (logfile)         ==>  /opt/OpenGTS_2.3.9/logs/tk10x.log
   7) aspicore           ==> [TCP=31265 UDP=31265] Aspicore GSM Tracker

Recommended symbolic links:
  /usr/local/gts         ==> /opt/OpenGTS_2.3.9
  /usr/local/java        ==> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk-1.6.0.0
  /usr/local/tomcat      ==> /usr/share/tomcat6

=====================================================================================

** Found 2 Error(s)!
*************************************************************************************
1) This application is being run as superuser 'root'.
   [Reason: This application should be run under a user other than 'root'.]
   [Fix: Change to a different user when running GTS/OpenGTS.]
2) Tomcat contains non-executable '.sh' files
   [Reason: Some Tomcat '.sh' commands do not have the 'execute' permission bit set.]
   [Fix: Run 'chmod a+x $CATALINA_HOME/*.sh' to set the execute bit]
*************************************************************************************

No warnings reported

-- Recommendations:
- Recommend setting MySQL 'max-connections' to at least 300.
     see "http://www.opengts.org/FAQ.html#faq_mysqlConn"


----------



## ghostship (6. Mrz 2012)

Hat denn keiner eine Lösung oder einen Ansatz für mich?


----------

